
Amazon, Oracle, Microsoft Jockey for Pentagon's Cloud Business - GridOps
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/cloud/amazon-oracle-microsoft-jockey-pentagons-cloud-business
======
GridOps
"The Pentagon, which has pledged a fair and competitive selection process,
will outline its plans for the procurement to IT vendors at an industry event
that more than 100 companies are expected to attend in Northern Virginia on
Wednesday. Oracle, Microsoft, IBM, and Alphabet Inc.’s Google are just some of
the companies planning to be there."

I'm actually kind of surprised that the DoD would use an outside cloud
provider instead of working with other government agencies that have their own
data center infrastructure already built and staffed (I'm thinking of the
NSA's data center in Utah or something like that)...

